# after getting Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visa



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear All,

after getting Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visa, how long can i stay outside Australia before my visa got expired?

After landing can i leave Austrlia and return back for my hometown?
if yes how long can i stay outside Australia?

Thank u


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

You have until the date either your PCC or Medical (whichever earliest) will expire and it is one year. For example if you have done your PCC March 2012 and got your visa July 2012, you will need to be in Australia before March 2013. The specific date will be given by the CO.

You only need to enter Australia once even for few days to activate your visa then you can leave. If you stay outside Australia more than 5 years, your PR will expire.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> You have until the date either your PCC or Medical (whichever earliest) will expire and it is one year. For example if you have done your PCC March 2012 and got your visa July 2012, you will need to be in Australia before March 2013. The specific date will be given by the CO.
> 
> You only need to enter Australia once even for few days to activate your visa then you can leave. If you stay outside Australia more than 5 years, your PR will expire.


Thank you ahmed for your response ,
however if you mean by PCC Police Clearance Certificate. which one they will consider for example i'm an egyptian who is living in saudi arabia which mean i have to provide two PCC.

if Egyptian PCC will expire in may 2014 and saudi PCC will expire in Dec 2014 which one they will consider .

Thank you for your usual support


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Thank you ahmed for your response ,
> however if you mean by PCC Police Clearance Certificate. which one they will consider for example i'm an egyptian who is living in saudi arabia which mean i have to provide two PCC.
> 
> if Egyptian PCC will expire in may 2014 and saudi PCC will expire in Dec 2014 which one they will consider .
> ...


The Egyptian since it is the earliest.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> The Egyptian since it is the earliest.


as far as know the vis time processing is one year which mean i can perform medical and PCC on jan 2013 and get the visa on December 2014 .
is this mean i will have only one month to go to Australia after getting the visa

Thank you


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> as far as know the vis time processing is one year which mean i can perform medical and PCC on jan 2013 and get the visa on December 2014 .
> is this mean i will have only one month to go to Australia after getting the visa
> 
> Thank you


Theoretically yes, but that does not happen in practice.

To prevent instances like that happening, that is why DIAC says suggests that you do Medicals after CO requests you to do them. They go on further to say, should you wish to frontload, please do so when the you are within 1 month of CO allocation (as per the dates they publish weekly).

Should your meds expire before visa is issued, and you had done them at your own calling then you may be asked to redo the meds, if however there is a delay with DIAC processing that makes your meds expire, you will usually get an enter by date 6 months from the date you met all requirements. This is what is currently happening with many 176/175 cases from previous years that are getting grants now.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear All,
> 
> after getting Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visa, how long can i stay outside Australia before my visa got expired?
> 
> ...


Your first entry date will be specified in your grant letter.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> Theoretically yes, but that does not happen in practice.
> 
> To prevent instances like that happening, that is why DIAC says suggests that you do Medicals after CO requests you to do them. They go on further to say, should you wish to frontload, please do so when the you are within 1 month of CO allocation (as per the dates they publish weekly).
> 
> Should your meds expire before visa is issued, and you had done them at your own calling then you may be asked to redo the meds, if however there is a delay with DIAC processing that makes your meds expire, you will usually get an enter by date 6 months from the date you met all requirements. This is what is currently happening with many 176/175 cases from previous years that are getting grants now.


is this mean they considering one year from Medical not for PCC , as i'm preparing PCC now just to get my documents ready which mean i may have PCC 6 months before Medical


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> is this mean they considering one year from Medical not for PCC , as i'm preparing PCC now just to get my documents ready which mean i may have PCC 6 months before Medical


They consider both. Whichever was done earlier is used to calculate date of first entry.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> They consider both. Whichever was done earlier is used to calculate date of first entry.


thank you .however if i have 2 PCC on two differnt date .one for me and one for my partner 
which data they will consider


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> You have until the date either your PCC or Medical (whichever earliest) will expire and it is one year. For example if you have done your PCC March 2012 and got your visa July 2012, you will need to be in Australia before March 2013. The specific date will be given by the CO.
> 
> You only need to enter Australia once even for few days to activate your visa then you can leave. If you stay outside Australia more than 5 years, your PR will expire.


Ahmed,
could you please provide me of the source of this information as i need to read regarding this matter in more details


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> You have until the date either your PCC or Medical (whichever earliest) will expire and it is one year. For example if you have done your PCC March 2012 and got your visa July 2012, you will need to be in Australia before March 2013. The specific date will be given by the CO.
> 
> You only need to enter Australia once even for few days to activate your visa then you can leave. If you stay outside Australia more than 5 years, your PR will expire.


just a samll correction i found the below information 


*- The visa is valid for 5 years from the date of grant (NOT the date the visa is stamped or validated)
- You are expected to be in Australia for a total of 2 years (730 days) in this 5 year period.*

which mean you are not allow to stay outside Australia for more than 3 years ,starting from the moment you have been granted the visa


for example if you have granted the visa on 12/12/2014 
this mean you PR will expire on 12/12/2019 and you must live at least 3 years in the last five years.

pls correct me if am wrong


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> just a samll correction i found the below information
> 
> 
> *- The visa is valid for 5 years from the date of grant (NOT the date the visa is stamped or validated)
> ...


This 2 year condition is for what?
This condition is for RRV I guess. For citizenship there are more strict rules than this!


----------



## kishomobile3 (Mar 6, 2014)

ahmed84 said:


> You have until the date either your PCC or Medical (whichever earliest) will expire and it is one year. For example if you have done your PCC March 2012 and got your visa July 2012, you will need to be in Australia before March 2013. The specific date will be given by the CO.
> 
> You only need to enter Australia once even for few days to activate your visa then you can leave. If you stay outside Australia more than 5 years, your PR will expire.


In case if the PCC is valid for 6 months (i.e. mentioned on the PCC that it is valid for 6 months only), will they still provide one year for the first entry or should we have to enter within 6 months of the PCC date.
Note: Qatar PCC is valid for 6 months and it is mentioned on the certificate
Thanks in advance


----------



## kingshez (May 28, 2014)

*Information needed*

Hi

Can any one let me know is there any restriction from the Australian government to have certain amount of money with you while coming to Australia on skilled immigration visa sub class 189, please let me know about it, thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kingshez said:


> Hi
> 
> Can any one let me know is there any restriction from the Australian government to have certain amount of money with you while coming to Australia on skilled immigration visa sub class 189, please let me know about it, thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


Not really sure - but figure 10k AUD comes to my mind.. would need more comments on this though.


----------



## kingshez (May 28, 2014)

superm said:


> Not really sure - but figure 10k AUD comes to my mind.. would need more comments on this though.



Please can any one confirm about it ?

regards,


----------



## jellybean7777 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ya that's what I have also heard!!


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

This is from the Customs website:

There is no limit to the amount of currency you can bring in or out of Australia. However, you must declare amounts of AUD10,000 or more in Australian currency or foreign equivalent.

You must disclose any promissory notes, travellers’ cheques, personal cheques, money orders, postal orders or other bearer negotiable instruments, regardless of value, if requested by one of our officers or a police officer.

Arriving travellers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, 
I know it's been a while since this thread was last active. I need with the following queries:

1. Is it mandatory for all the applicants to travel together for the first time? 
2. Can the dependent applicant travel alone initially?
3. How many days do we have to stay in Australia to get the visa activated before we can return to home country?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

1) No
2) Yes
3) 0


----------



## VIMAL11235 (Dec 24, 2017)

*Living outside Australia post getting a grant*

Hi Experts,

I know these questions have been answered before. But, I just wanted to get a recent update if the policies have changed. To give a brief background, I might have to travel to the UK on long-term VISA for work as part of a recent development.

Questions:

1. I have to travel before May 2019 to register my first entry. I believe that I do not have to stay for a specific period to activate my PR; just the entry record would suffice. Please confirm
2. After recording my entry and the activation is done, I can spend a considerable duration of the PR outside Australia but spend consecutive 24 months so as to initiate a renewal (RRV) of the PR. Please confirm

Additionally, considering the above said scenario, it would be really great if you could provide Me with advice that you feel would be valuable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIMAL11235 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I know these questions have been answered before. But, I just wanted to get a recent update if the policies have changed. To give a brief background, I might have to travel to the UK on long-term VISA for work as part of a recent development.
> 
> ...


1. Correct
2. You don’t have to live continuously for 24 months
It has to be cumulative 24 months in the 5 year period to get another 5 year RRV
It can be in n number of trips

Cheers


----------

